# How safe is IGF ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi, how safe is IGF is there any research into it, i wanna try it, but a trusted source has advised me to steer clear of peptides, and its put the firghtners on me a bit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will get some who post up articles on the possible effects of IGF-1 causing cancer but nothing has been proven in fact it is all a cause and effect theory, seeing as GH converts to IGF-1 in the liver and muscle and GH has been around for decades and still their is no confirmed link i see it as dangerous as most things by this i mean abuse it and you might cause harm but this is a big might especially seeing as the FDA has approved it to be used on short statue children.....

But you are not going to use IGF-1 you will use IGF-1LR3 which acts slightly differently to IGF-1.

we have a guy on here called Pauly who is a scientist in the cancer field and he has even said there is no direct link....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will add though IGF-1LR3 is an advanced drug and if you have not reached a certain level you will feel you get nothing from the drug


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply paul, Ive done about 4 cycles, 3 test and oral and 1 test/deca which was great.

I wanna compete next year, so i need to step up my game.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no you need to step up your diet mate you should not be using IGF at your level mate...


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

James Collier takes care of my diet so its fine, i just wanted something to stop me jumping back on cycle too soon...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what do you feel is making you want to jump back on cycle so soon?

in my experiance it is normally losing strength and size if this is the case then i think you need to speak to james to up your calories.......although i am sure James has this covered


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Im inpatient paul,like most people lol, thats what it is, since james did my diet ive never looked back, im really progressing, he said hopefully ill be able to compete next spring/summer. Im in pct now and im just keeping at it 100% fingers crossed ill be on stage next year !


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Locust - knowing you quite well Bro. You do not NEED this med yet mate.. maybe in a number of years time..

Hopefully you don't take that the wrong way


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hello Mick, Course i wont take it the wrong way bro, all advice is good advice imo.

Seems i dont im jumping the gun a bit, Patients and food is what i need ! and a little sust & deca once i recover from my last cycle !!  lol


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Bro - nice one mate 

We can talk about some more advanced cycles when you think you are ready (but with 4 cycles done there is loads of scope for more growth from AAS cycles) - plenty of time for IGF etc.. a long way down the road


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my thoughts exactly Mick


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Nice one guys - Mick ill be speaking to u soon buddy !


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Anytime Mate


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Would IGF and GH (M,W,F 8-10iu/ 60mcg) not be a good alternative to roids for someone who wanted quality gains, but nothing huge, that would be more maintainable afterwards and not affect the ability to concieve. A bit of test thrown in for occasional short bursts, and woohoo?? Maybe??

I hear what you're saying Paul about advancement, and diet, but could this be an alternative route??


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes I think you would get quality gains. You would notice the effects in 2-3 years time. I have used it and it doesn't work like that, you wont notice what it does for a long time. But if you train and work towards it you can develop parts of the body that you found hard to before. I know this because it has improved my tries, I have detail there I never knew I had.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> Would IGF and GH (M,W,F 8-10iu/ 60mcg) not be a good alternative to roids for someone who wanted quality gains, but nothing huge, that would be more maintainable afterwards and not affect the ability to concieve. A bit of test thrown in for occasional short bursts, and woohoo?? Maybe??
> 
> I hear what you're saying Paul about advancement, and diet, but could this be an alternative route??


i suppose it could be as long as you make sure you don't expect to much, i use GH/IGF whilst off cycle and it holds onto the gains i have made


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder whether throwing Metformin at the deal could be of benefit too??

Or is the IGF doing enough??

This way, from my reading would be infinitely safer than slin, but anyone given it a go??

Sorry, am going on a bit lately!! :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Slin is not dangerouse if you arm yourself with enough knowledge about the drug.....

metformin is usefull for me the stomach pains where to bad and could not continue with it past 5 days...


----------

